# Wow



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I ran across an old pic of Scout when she first came to me and had been eating Evo. Its interesting to compare it to current pics of her on pmr!
A lot of the color change was probably age related, but the quality of her coat has changed in an astounding way. And it was Evo!!! Not some grocery store brand!

Scout on Evo









Scout on prey model raw


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

You can definitely see a texture change in the coat. It's much fluffier and softer looking..very healthy! Scout is such a lovely girl.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Holy cow, that is a big difference!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I must say Scout is one of the prettiest dogs I think I have ever seen. SHe's gorgeous!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah its kinda crazy to see the pics side by side. Thanks for the compliments on her! I'm rather fond of her floofiness.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

She is a beauty.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Pretty amazing when you see the before and after!! So soft and shiny. She should do a Shampoo commercial!! LOL!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Such a difference between the two photos! She really looks radiant...


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

